# My first Pano! Baltimore Inner Harbor at night



## Corry (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok...this is my veeeerry first pano EVER.  This is 24 photos stitched with Autostitch.


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome! Purdy lights...
;-)


----------



## WNK (Mar 31, 2007)

Beautiful.  Do share your camera settings, please.  I struggle a lot with night shots like this one!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 31, 2007)

do you live in the area?  I live in Frederick MD, about 35 minutes from B-more.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 31, 2007)

Nicely done! You must be very pleased with the results. Beautiful reflection in the calm waters, and I like the wooden pylon in the foreground.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 1, 2007)

you know this is the best of the pano's I've seen today and you have the skill and talent to only need 24 shots


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice capture.

Eric


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 1, 2007)

nice lights


----------



## Az_GTi (Apr 1, 2007)

Great job!

Would certainly look good printed and framed up


----------



## GoM (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful and serene, as only concrete and water can deliver


----------



## Corry (Apr 3, 2007)

WNK said:


> Beautiful.  Do share your camera settings, please.  I struggle a lot with night shots like this one!



I don't remember my exact settings, but I believe the aperture was at 4.0, and shutter speed was somewhere around 4 seconds...I think.  It was shot with my Canon 50mm 1.8 lens.  

Night shots are tons of fun! They just take lots of practice (and battery power!).


----------



## Corry (Apr 3, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> do you live in the area?  I live in Frederick MD, about 35 minutes from B-more.



Technically, no...but lately it's felt more like home than home has.  (I'm from Illinois).  I was there visiting my best friend, who happens to be clarinetjwd from this forum.  


Thanks everyone, for your kind comments.  I'm kinda addicted to panos now, I think....I shot several more, and once I get my computer at home up and running again, I'll get em stitched!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 3, 2007)

I already told you how much better this is than mine!  but I thought I'd say so again.  BTW, I noticed you didn't mention who helped with the editing...


----------



## Corry (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahem...btw, Joe TAUGHT me how to do my first pano.


----------



## jeroen (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool! Very well done  Maybe you can clone a bit to the top of the frame so that tall building on the left gets a bit more space above it, but I really like it.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 3, 2007)

Great job on the stitching and exposure, Corry.


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Jeroen, I'd thought about that, too.


----------



## doenoe (Apr 4, 2007)

nice pano Corry 
Night shots are always fun to look at and pano's are too, so you got a great shot here 
I got some pics on my portable hd now, which are suposed to be stitched into pano's. Hope i suceed in it like you did.


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2007)

Hehe...yeah, I recently started to fall in love with night shooting....and now I think I'm addicted to pano's (Sky and Joe are my enablers...blame them).  I REALLY can't wait til I get my computer up and running again so I can get to my pics from this past week in Baltimore!


----------

